# 1L (4"x4"x4")



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

Not sure why this (after filling) pic didn't show up correctly (at least not what I can see). I was pleased at just how little of the soil was in the water column clouding it up.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I personally see no reason why it should not work out. Looks like a perfect start.

I do not test anything in a similar container - if the plants are looking good then no reason to bother. I also do not bother much with ferts: you already have a decent substrate and most if the plants are emmersed. Add a drop of ferts here and there.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

OVT - many thanks to you for helping / giving advice on this project !


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

Well the last set up didn't work out too well in the end. I didn't like the dark water color (tannins from using some pond muck in the bottom along with some black cow & miracle grow capped with black sand). The taller stems had roots that overtook the cube so I decided to trash it all and start over & more simple.

This go-round I'm only using larger river pebbles and would've liked to had smaller pebbles but didn't feel like fishing them out of my 135gal. About 50% of this water was taken from my 135gal high tech set up just after a 60+% water change so it has some ferts but not a lot. This time I'm not piling on the plants either as most of the stems died quickly last time. So trying water lettuce (I love the root systems on these guys) & a few bits of water sprite plantlets. I'll plant the water sprite eventually. I through in a piece of driftwood that doesn't really go well with anything...

Any idea if Ludwigia sp red would do well in this system ? Not sure the LED lighting is all that condusive for plant growth as all I have to go on is that the bulb says it's 5000K & 450 lumens, which tells me nothing about the color spectrum (reds & blues). I'll also try a few clippings of rotala next week. This time I'll be adding a drop of ~2.6% glutaraldyehyde each week and topping of evaporation.

Any other tips I'm all ears !


----------



## recklesswalser (Aug 26, 2013)

5k will tell you spectrum. that's 1,800k away from natural daylight sunlight. (6,800k)


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

recklesswalser said:


> 5k will tell you spectrum. that's 1,800k away from natural daylight sunlight. (6,800k)


Not exactly correct according to this thread from a lighting guru and going by the results I saw my last go round...
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=447585&highlight=buildmyled


----------



## TonyK (Aug 29, 2012)

I like it. I have the same cube at home now I have to set it up. I thought using a foreground plant for the whole cube with a couple of rocks for a scape.


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah I might add some dwarf hairgrass and some ludwigia repens as they both grow wild in pond (2ac).


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I'd love to see what your 1L. A pic for the "nano" list would be great also


----------

